# Streamen mit einer 50k Leitung?



## Jonas_woe (20. April 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bekomme bald eine Leitung mit ca. 50 mbit/s im Down- und 10mbit/s im Up-load.
Ist es damit überhaupt möglich zu streamen?


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

Hey,

klar kannst du mit 10 MBit/s streamen, du kannst die 10MBit/s einfach in eine Bitrate umrechnen also kannst du theoretisch eine 10.000er Bitrate einstellen, sorgt bei 720P für ein ordentliches Bild.
Du brauchst bei Twitch aber nur einer 3500er bis 5000er Bitrate damit er der Stream gut genug aussieht, sprich einen Upload von ca 5Mbit/s. Andere Anbieter haben nicht mal einen 10Mbit/s Upload, meisten nur einen 5er..

Ich habe zum Beispiel einen 40er Upload habe auch eine 100K Leitung.


----------



## HisN (20. April 2018)

Kommt drauf an was Du wie streamen willst.
720p@60FPS mit 6Kbit (Twitch-Stadard?) sollte wohl kein Problem sein.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was Du wie streamen willst.
> 720p@60FPS mit 6Kbit (Twitch-Stadard?) sollte wohl kein Problem sein.



Ich habe mittlerweile auch kein Durchblick mehr was der Standard da ist.. Aber eine 4000er Bitrate bei 720P@60FPS ist schon anschaubar. 

@TE Kommt halt auf das Spiel an was du streamen willst, wenn du Shooter streamst, solltest du die Bitrate erhöhen, da sich sonst Kästchen bilden könnten und das Bild nicht mehr so ganz schön aussieht. 

Aber kurz und knapp gesagt, ja 10MBit/s reichen vollkommen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. April 2018)

Full HD High Framerate
1080p 60fps
Technical Specs:
Vertical Resolution: 1080

Bitrate: 4500 to 6000 kbps

Framerate: 60 or 50 fps

Keyframe Interval: 2 seconds

AVC (h.264) Profile: Main/High

AVC (h.264) Level: 4.2




Quelle:
Twitch Streamers - Twitch Streamers


Mit stabilen 6mbit upload kannst du bereits auf twitch in maximaler 1080p@60fps Qualität Streamer. Deine 10mbit haben noch einen guten Puffer von 4 MBit.

Alles gut also


----------



## HisN (20. April 2018)

Wobei man da schon einen richtig "fetten" Codier-Rechner braucht damit 1080@60FPS@6Kbit "gut" aussieht und keine Klötzchensuppe gibt.


----------



## Jonas_woe (20. April 2018)

Okay vielen Dank!


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2018)

Mit 50K konnte ich mit Amazon Prime, Maxdome und Netflix problemlos Filme in 1080P anschauen.
Selbst mit 2160P für UHD hatte ich keine Probleme.

Mittlerweile haben wir jetzt 100K.
Aber nicht wegen dem Streaming sondern um schneller Spiele herunter laden zu können.
Paketpreis war nach 2 Jahren fast gleich, daher lohnte es sich mit der Umstellung.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit 50K konnte ich mit Amazon Prime, Maxdome und Netflix problemlos Filme in 1080P anschauen.
> Selbst mit 2160P für UHD hatte ich keine Probleme.
> 
> Mittlerweile haben wir jetzt 100K.
> ...



Ich glaube er meint eher Streaming im Sinne von selber streamen bei Twitch, etc.


----------



## Jonas_woe (21. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint eher Streaming im Sinne von selber streamen bei Twitch, etc.



Jap &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57341;*♂️&#55357;&#56834;


----------

